# Prop/ costume



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Gummy the pirate was made to be worn at the Magic Kingdoms not so scary Halloween event. My family and I attended two years ago and I figured since I was doing it again this year I had to wear something so thats how Gummy came to be. His head is based off a cheapo foam skull, the same one I used for my Doctor. His body, arms, and spine are constructed out of upholstery foam. His armature is a scrap, and torn apart bendable flash light and rope for arms. His hands are cast rubber with wire so's he can flip the bird and flex-foam5..I think. I sculpted the hands several years ago. The neck was a painted old t-shirt, vest and shirt pretty much the same thing. I also made his head detachable, screw on pvc connections, so he could be taken apart for better storage. I had him in my carry on luggage. Anyway hope you like him. Oh yeah I attached him to an old back pack hidden under my thrift store shirt.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Aww, you're taking him for a piggyback ride - how sweet!:googly:

I love that family shot!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

hey Dubb, I dig your zombies! I have been thinking about making a hand mold cuz I hate making hands over and over, so when I read you used flex-foam and made the hands a few years ago, I decided in that moment, like 20 seconds ago, that I will too. In fact I was making some hands last night out of magic sculpt, and I almost made the little squiggle for a knuckle just like yours, thinking about your zombie hands. Tomorrow when I get some more foam it 5, I'll grab some flexfoam and take a whack at it.

I was wondering what you'd do next.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Devils Chariot said:


> hey Dubb, I dig your zombies! I have been thinking about making a hand mold cuz I hate making hands over and over, so when I read you used flex-foam and made the hands a few years ago, I decided in that moment, like 20 seconds ago, that I will too. In fact I was making some hands last night out of magic sculpt, and I almost made the little squiggle for a knuckle just like yours, thinking about your zombie hands. Tomorrow when I get some more foam it 5, I'll grab some flexfoam and take a whack at it.
> 
> I was wondering what you'd do next.


Thanks man! Glad you like them. I've been meaning to write you for awhile btw. Been watching your Flickr page, dude frickin awesome. Your like a machine, wish I could produce like that. Good luck with the hands I'm sure you'll probably have them finishd by Friday!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Aww, you're taking him for a piggyback ride - how sweet!:googly:
> 
> I love that family shot!


Yeah he's like a growth!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

He is cool. Looks like you guys were having some fun.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey ... now that is a fun idea ... first thing that came to mind was the scene in the Hellboy movie with the skeleton torso on his back in the cemetery.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I really, really like that!!!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey Dubbax,

When you going this yr?

Me & My family are heading down this Weds.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

dubbax3 said:


>


That is too cool. We need a how-to on that.

I didn't know they had gang signs in Disney. :> LOL. Will have to send my girl Tink to rough yous guys up. LOL(Joking of course)

I was serious as 2Poc about that How-to though.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

SpectreTTM said:


> Hey Dubbax,
> 
> When you going this yr?
> 
> Me & My family are heading down this Weds.


We just got back last Saturday, it was a blast. Highlights were Mickeys not so scary Halloween Party and the Hoopdy Doo Review.

Have fun.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

DeathTouch said:


> That is too cool. We need a how-to on that.
> 
> I didn't know they had gang signs in Disney. :> LOL. Will have to send my girl Tink to rough yous guys up. LOL(Joking of course)
> 
> I was serious as 2Poc about that How-to though.


 Thats how we roll yo.

I didnt take any construction shots because I stink like that. I may however change out the shirt I wore, to cover up the harness, and I'll get some nudie shots of Gummy. I'll try and throw some sketches up to. Prob after the holiday though. Busy busy busy.


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Very nice Dubb.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey! I really like that. Very cool!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

GREAT character
I love those stylized hands you have...I guess I'll have to sculpt some for myself one of these days


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Now don't freak out...but there's something on your shoulder.

Always a pleasure seeing your new creations


----------

